# All A4600 carbs are the same?



## titang9 (Sep 15, 2017)

MegaFroce MF6500 Generac
Brigg & Stratton 01006-D
S/N: 4198133

Carburetor: NIKKI A4600 (0126231)


Please, My question is: All A4600 carbs are the same?


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

If this is a repair question, you might go to a small engine forum. Not personally familiar with that one. You'll find a lot of very sharp folks here:


Small Engines and Repair - MyTractorForum.com - The Friendliest Tractor Forum and Best Place for Tractor Information


If it's a replacement or carb rebuild kit question about "Genuine Briggs" (China) or aftermarket (China) you have to make your own decision. Personally, I quit using Briggs carb rebuild kits some years ago, the aftermarket seem fine. Ditto on fuel pumps and Voltage Regulators, Beyond that, I get picky.


----------



## titang9 (Sep 15, 2017)

Thanks, well, I would like to find and buy the complete carburetor for this generator, not the repair kit.


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Lawn & Garden Equipment Engine Carburetor | Part Number A4600 | Sears PartsDirect


That's one source, but looks like there are several out there.


----------



## RonJ (Aug 5, 2015)

Might check out eReplacement, they may help. Have checked out t Ronhe generator guru's site, I have ordered thru him, quick dispatch and shipping was minimal.


----------



## RonJ (Aug 5, 2015)

Exmar, I wonder what is going to happen to the Parts Direct from Sears? I have used them years past, especially for timer and household appliance repair parts. Ron


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

RonJ, their service department has already been sold, wonder if parts direct is gone also. They're busy selling everything off to raise money or something. I have two Craftsman GT's and I'm not worried about parts. Sears doesn't make anything, so easy enought to take the first three digits of the part number look up who built it and the parts are available and lots cheaper than Sears.


----------

